# Raptors @ Pistons, Feb. 10th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #51, 10 February 2007
Toronto Raptors [27-23] @ Detroit Pistons [30-18]
7:30 PM EST, The Score, Fan590.com
Palace of Auburn Hills, Detroit, MI*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0945.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0033.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0148.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0663.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0387.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0391.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-pistons-775x50.gif">

*
Gilbert Arenas couldn't stop the Raptors. Dwight Howard couldn't stop the
Raptors. Kobe Bryant couldn't stop the Raptors. Now its up to the team-
oriented Detroit Pistons, number one overall in the East, to try and put
a stop to the Raptors five-game winning streak. Both teams are coming off 
wins over the traveling LA Lakers, forced out of the Staples Center for 
an astounding eight-game road trip to make room for the Grammy Awards in
Los Angeles. Detroit handled the Lakers easily, dealing them a lopsided 
93-78 defeat on Thursday. Toronto had a bit more trouble with Kobe and 
company, going down to the wire 96-92 Friday night. Chris Bosh continued 
to be spectacular in 2007, scoring 29 points on 12-16 shooting along with
11 rebounds and 2 blocked shots. The stellar forward hopes to bring his
A-game to the Palace Saturday night, the winner taking home the best 10-
game record in the East. This is the first of three contests between the 
Raptors and Pistons, the latter two scheduled for the last full week of 
the season in April. The game tips at 7:30 on The Score and Fan590.com.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Game of the season IMO, if we can beat detroit at home it will solidify our spot in the east. Unfortuantly i wont be able to watch it because i will be going out for my brother's 18th birthday


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Happy birthday to your brother.


Seems like we have some easy excuses for this one but I won't accept them. We haven't put in a full-game effort in almost a week (vs. Clippers) so we have no reason to be tired.

The schedule isn't going to get easier so we need to keep playing hard.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Big, BIG game for the Raps. Hopefully they can keep rolling and get an astounding win in Detroit. Honestly, I don't expect the Raptors to win this, but if they did it would be truly amazing. Hopefully the two headed point guard rears its head and we get some nice effort from the 1. We are gonna need everyone to contribute coming on the back side of a back to back.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

im a realist...although i would love to start of my part errr "Reading" week with a raptors win, were gonna get slaughtered, Detroit is gonna eat us alive


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

adhir1 said:


> im a realist...although i would love to start of my part errr "Reading" week with a raptors win, were gonna get slaughtered, Detroit is gonna eat us alive



I dont know man...the Raptors could take these guys. They want to prove something...this is the perfect game to prove how good they really are. That might pump them up a bit. It should..


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm more curious for this one than for most games. we're _supposed_ to be tired tonight, we're supposed to lose because we're on a back-to-back and we've seemingly won too many games in a row already- so a loss _has_ to be around the corner, it just has to be. we're simply _supposed_ to lose this game according to any 'reasonable' argument you'd see cited regularly.

past raptor teams have lost this game. most teams _in general_ lose this game because it gives you all the excuses you need to lose and lose comfortably.

we're obviously a better/different team this year but how different are we _really_? if we could somehow have a great game in detroit, i'd probably be more excited for this team than i've ever been. that's saying quite a bit right there. but i don't expect that to happen, i'll be honest. i think we'll fall into the trap like most teams would. now prove me wrong. 

peace


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

There goes the 5 game winning streak...


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

Real tough game for the raps.. It would be an accomplishment if the raps can come within 5-7 points of them.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I really like your game thread! This should be a damn good game. Both of us are on winning streaks, but one of them has to end tonight!


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

road game against dertoit, i don't think anyone is expecting us to win. if we win i say were officially a legit team in the east, if we lose then were still the middle of the pack.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

we will keep it close till mid 3rd qtr then self destruct.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

If we win this one..... it will be unreal. LOL

GO RAPS! :clap:


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

yay im going to the game!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, I have the night off and the Raps play. I'm actually going to be able to watch a game live, that's pretty rare for me these days. With my luck my girl will make plans for us without me knowing it.

The thing that scares me about the Pistons is that they've been winning big and blowing teams out. And the road is never a fun place to play when you're tired.

But Gooooo Raps!


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Tough game. You can bet the Pistons will be ready to shut Bosh down so the rest of the guys will have to step up big time. Hopefully Bargnani will be able to have a good shooting night and surprise the Pistons by going off for 27 points and the Raptors win the game.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

trick said:


> There goes the 5 game winning streak...


lol pretty much espically if they start slow like they have been the past few games you can't get away with that with Detroit


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Boy, this one is going to be Hot! Both teams winner's of 5 straight....Bosh vs Cwebb - Tj vs Billiups?!?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Basketballllllllllll timeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

jus so yall kno the nets and magic game is on Raptors NBA TV


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Did TJ start last game or Calderon?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

TJ started last game.

Solid first quarter by the Raps. Not exactly outmatched by the best team in the east, are we?


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Bosh getting the superstar calls, gotta enjoy that. Raptors passing well, so far so good. I hope fatigue doesn't kick in anytime soon though.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tj "Bang" 3pts!


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow. Back to back to back threes for the Raps. Gotta buckle down defensively though.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

The Raptors with back-to-back-to-back three's to lead by two.

BTW, I'm watching the American broadcast (to see what Americans think of our team) of this game and wow, am I ever glad we have Chuck and Leo/Jack calling our games. These guys are boring as hell. It's on Ch. 15 for you people in the London area...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tj goes on a 7-0 run to end the half 49-43!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pretty good first half. Intense atmosphere in the Palace. Good test for our team.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Good first half, can't really ask for much more against one of the best teams in the NBA. Good movement and decent d. Gotta cut down on those unforced turnovers though.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I hope the Raps come out of the half going to Bosh, those 3s will eventually stop falling.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ez "dime" for Tj on the Bosh dunk


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ's ballhandling is really erratic.

Bosh getting schooled on both ends by Rasheed.

TJ turns it over again.

Lead down to one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh has yet to go to the free throw line, shockingly.

Detroit up 54-53.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I miss the ACC!

Raps hanging tight with the Pistons.

Sheed for three.

Bosh needs to wake up.

And as I type that he goes tot he free throw line.

Mago in for Rasho.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ Ford is heating up, 9 in the quarter and counting.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rebounding differential _really _getting out of hand.

Parker steps on the line, 11 turnovers for the Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sheed knocks down another three.

Bosh needs to start making a difference in this game.

Mago misses.

Sheed bricks a three.

Sheed pokes the ball away from Bosh.

70-66 Pistons, TV time-out.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Orlando takes the lead in New Jersey.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Piston's up 4....Tj really got it going that quarter


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago drains a triple, 70-69.

Billups goes right around Calderon, no help defense, 72-69.

Parker misses a three.

Sheed goes over Bosh. Chris is useless this game.

Bosh goes right after him, atta boy. Didn't get the first call but got the second.

Bosh to the stripe with 27.5 to go in the third.

Hits the first, hits the second, 74-71.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hamilton runs off a screen and nails one, 76-71.

Mago airs one out, Parker gets the offensive board, put back, 76-73.

Rasheed is _killing_ Bosh tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Detroit misses a jumper, Raps back the other way, Calderon throws it away.

Billups fouled, non-shooting.

Hamilton misses a 16-footer.

Calderon misses, Billups with the rebound.

Mago pushes McDyess, foul.

Hamilton for three, misses.

Cold quarter.

Mago drives, block by McDyess, Raps ball.

Calderon takes a jumper, fouled, Jose to the line.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Calderon splits a pair, 76-74.

Hamilton turns it over, good defense by Parker.

Saunders is getting away with a lot of chirping tonight.

Bargnani misses from three.

McDyess over Bosh, no, offensive rebound.

Hamilton connects from 15 feet baseline.

78-74.

Bosh drives, stripped, off his knee, Raps turnover. Jesus, Chris.

Parker deflects a pass, Pistons ball.

Time-out.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

Sounds kinda sloppy... Is it that bad?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Chuck and Leo on Bosh right now, its his time to step up.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Raps look hung over


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

McDyess over Bosh, you've got to be kidding.

80-74, danger area.

Mago to Calderon, 80-76.

Jose pokes the ball loose, Peterson fouled on the break.

Ford in for Calderon.

Peterson hits the first, and the second, 80-78, 8 mins left.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Billups manufactures a call, gets the free throws.

Chuck calls a travel, don't think the refs are listening.

Billups hits one, hits two, Pistons up 4.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ford misses a long jumper.

Billups draws another foul. 4th team foul.

Mitchell is heated.

Pete misses a three, Bosh with the offensive board.

Mitchell calling "angle".

Mago misses a three, Bosh with the offensive rebound.

Ford misses a jumper, holy ****.

Hunter drains a triple, time-out Pistons.

Game is looking grim.

85-78 Pistons.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh and Ford have combined for 9 assists and 9 turnovers, not so good.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago drains a triple, 85-81.

Clear-out by Maxiell (?), good defense by Mago.

TJ charges through Hunter, foul. Grrr.

Maxiell out of the game for Webber.

Billups misses a lay-up.

Ford drives, rims out, rebounds, drives again, gets fouled.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

man the reffing has been real iffy tonight


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

4:57 to go, 85-81 Detroit.

Parker fouled, headed to the line.

Hits the first, 16-18 from the line tonight for the Raps.

Pistons whining about the calls.

85-83, Raps back in the game.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow, too many triples... Gotta drive more! GO RAPS GO!

Btw, thx speedy for the updates


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rasheed fouls Mago on offense.

Rasheed gets teched-up!

Refs are fed up with the Pistons *****ing.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Rasheed just got T'd up. He better watch himself now...

Bargnani for threeeeeeeeeee!

Raps up by 2...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Parker converts, 1 point game.

Wallace has 15 techs tonight. One more and he gets an automatic suspension.

4:41 to go.

Chuck saying it was a quick foul, but Sheed has been whining all night.

Bargnani hits, 87-85, 9-point run for the Raps.

Sheed hits and one. ****.

Sheed is yapping still.

Mitchell demanding help defense from his guys.

Raps post defense has been atrocious tonight. No Rasho in sight.

Sheed connects, 88-87 Detroit.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Parker pops out from the free throw line.

Good defense by Parker, out of bounds, Pistons ball.

Both teams are INTENSE right now.

Wallace on the block, passes out, finger roll for Delfino.

3:30 left, Pistons up 3.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn it, Rasheed hits another three...

Timeout Toronto...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Loose ball foul on Ford, my goodness. Turnover.

Ford at risk of being teched-up.

Game is spiraling out of control, refs doing a pretty poor job.

Billups to the free throw line, 3:22 left.

Billups connects on both, naturally.

Bosh clanks one, can't get anything going against Rasheed. Sheed is overplaying Bosh's left, Bosh won't go right.

Guess what? Three for Rasheed, Bosh slow on the pick and roll... again.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Nets are cruising to a win right now over the Magic.

Toronto down six.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"Don't phuck w/ me, *itch *** __gg_!" Sheed' (kiss his mother with that mouth) ugh

despite the mouth, his game is talking pretty loud tonight


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ford-Parker-Peterson-Bargnani-Bosh is our crunch-time unit.

Peterson steps out of bounds, turnover. Sheesh.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

24-second violation.

Rappppppppppppttorrrsssssss Basketballllllllllll.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

2:07 left in this one.

Ford draws contact, to the line.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

95-88 Pistons, time ticking away.

Wallace over Bosh, misses.

Peterson misses from three, Parker gets the board.

Ford misses from three.

One minute to go.

Hamilton rims out.

Bargnani hits for three, 95-91.

40 seconds.

Billups hits the double-clutch, game over.

97-90, 38.3 left.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Breaking news, this just in: losing sucks.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh dunks, Raps foul, 97-92.

Billups is automatic.

Maybe not, Billups misses the first. Hits the second, 6-point game.

Delfino deflects a pass, Raps ball, 25 seconds left.

Bosh hits the top of the backboard on a three point attempt. Nice cap to a craptacular game from him.

Pistons win.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

finally lost ahh well it was vs a good team best in the east I'am not mad at all


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Maybe I'm just being really picky, or maybe I'm just bummed out from the loss, but seeing Smitch cracking a few jokes with the Pistons players is not something I like seeing after a loss.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Breaking news, this just in: losing sucks.


Yeah. It's been awhile since the last time we lost. 

But we can take one good thing from this game. The Raptors have shown that they are able to take the best team in the east down to the wire. If Bosh was on form tonight, we would've taken this game.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

This 4th quarter reminds me of last year's Raptor team in the 4th. You just have a feeling that they are going to lose to the good teams.
TJ made some bad decisions down the stretch. What happened to the assists in crunch time?? He bogs the ball a bit too much, and tries too hard to create for himself. Not a good sight.:thumbdown:


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

The raps played well.. but ..i'm not saying we would have won..but with Jose we could play till the end.. tj awful,awful.. also when he put those shots in the 3rd he made the mates lose the rhythm..then all those turnovers..and Mitch is guilty too for not having sub him.. 
Then let's stop chanting mvp mvp..Sheed is the mvp:biggrin: Bosh schooled all over the court..against the most valuable player(when he wants to)..Anyway the raps almost battled against a great team..and in a back to back..good signals.,but Ford..brrr...we got the fantastic Calderon..if Ford sucks so bad why insist in playing him..??? MMMIITTTCCHHEELL!!!!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

now not a time to be pointing fingers it the pistons Raps lost to a championship contender you guys should be glad that they were able to hang with them to the very end with an off night from Bosh that right there say alot about the Raps


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I hate to be singling out Bosh for the loss tonight, especially when the credit for our wins has been going to the team, but Wallace completely took him out of his comfort zone tonight. Hard to explain considering not too long ago Bosh dropped 37 on the Pistons and they had no answers for him (with Big Ben instead of a gimpy Chris Webber).

Essentially on every possession Wallace got right up on Bosh and anticipated his pump fake/jab-step/ball swing to the left. He didn't give Bosh enough room to pull up comfortably and when Bosh drove, Rasheed stuck to him and let him drive left, getting close enough to disturb him without fouling him. On the other end Rasheed backed down until he was almost under the basket and then turned and shot over Bosh. McDyess did it too. One of those games where you keep waiting to see the Bosh we've had for the last month and he never shows up.


The reality is that we didn't play that great as a team, and we lost. Doesn't matter that it was a back to back on the road against the Conference leader--it really doesn't. The games still have to be played.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MagnusPinus said:


> The raps played well.. but ..i'm not saying we would have won..but with Jose we could play till the end.. tj awful,awful.. also when he put those shots in the 3rd he made the mates lose the rhythm..then all those turnovers..and Mitch is guilty too for not having sub him..
> Then let's stop chanting mvp mvp..Sheed is the mvp:biggrin: Bosh schooled all over the court..against the most valuable player(when he wants to)..Anyway the raps almost battled against a great team..and in a back to back..good signals.,but Ford..brrr...we got the fantastic Calderon..if Ford sucks so bad why insist in playing him..??? MMMIITTTCCHHEELL!!!!


Where have you been the last several weeks? Try not to be so biased.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It seems that the Raps ran out of gas after the first half. It is a bit tough playing Pistons in the second of a back to back. The next 2 games against Chicago and New Jersey are very important for us.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

I agree with Speedy, tough loss either way. Especially since we were in it till the last few minutes. I think TJ was trying to compensate for Bosh being out of rhythm, so he took it on himself to carry the team. He got to the rim at will, unfortunately he wasn't finishing very well for TJ. Sheed totally dominated Bosh tonight on both ends of the floor, if he plays like this every night the Pistons are a true contender.

Hopefully the Raptors can bounce back next game against the Bulls, but they always seem to have our number.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

we were in it, but really we had no response for Sheed all night...

2 things really made me mad tonight:

1) TJ being a dribble first point guard: in the 4th, all he did was pound the ball into the pavement, then with 5 seconds left, he shoots that 18 fade away...then when he decides to pass the ball, he doesnt get the correct angles or forces the pass and turns the ball over. And then on defense, the guy doesnt play with his feet, he gambles for the steal too much. For all the speed he has, he should just be playing positional defense.
I realize that Ford needs to become the franchise point since he is younger and getting paid the starting PG money, but man, Calderon should get the final minutes...he just knows how to control the game late...

2) Bargnani touches in the 4th: Bargnani at about the 4th min mark, hit his 2nd consecutive 3 ball to cut the lead to 1 (i think)...then until the final minute when we were out of the game, he got another touch on offense and hit another 3...the team shoulda ran more screen roll with Bargnani and get him touches - ride his shooting streak until it goes cold...

Detroit won this game based on Sheed's performance, and our inability to stop him, the offensive rebounds, and our turnovers...


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

anniebananerz said:


> Maybe I'm just being really picky, or maybe I'm just bummed out from the loss, but seeing Smitch cracking a few jokes with the Pistons players is not something I like seeing after a loss.


maybe Mitchell wants the piston players to like him cause he may not be with the raptors next season an Flip Saunders may not be with the pistons

maybe Mitchell wants to be the next piston coach .. ya think?


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

from my angle, Joey grahams dunk as the most amazing ------- thing ive ver seen


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

jibe said:


> maybe Mitchell wants the piston players to like him cause he may not be with the raptors next season an Flip Saunders may not be with the pistons
> 
> maybe Mitchell wants to be the next piston coach .. ya think?


:lol: No offense to Smitch, but I think the Pistons would have to have their top 10 coaches to reject their offer before they turn to Smitch (if he does get fired at the end of the season; it's hard to tell right now).


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Where have you been the last several weeks? Try not to be so biased.


Ok ok..Bosh doesn't deserved to be criticized, because he has been dominant the last games..but today it was not about a bad night..it is a matter of fact he was dominated because he faced a stronger guy..The angry Sheed is on still on another level..so let's stop chanting mvp, simply because tonight a guy showed Bosh still has limits..offensively Bosh struggled, but it's defencely that was embarassed by Sheed..I mean no one could stop Sheed, but Bosh was simply a kid against a man.. 
Then,I 'm sure Bosh can be dominant against several teams in the Nba, but still has to prove he can be dominant against top players..

But I'm so much angrier against Ford and Mitch..:biggrin: probably the pistons executing are still too much for us, but Jose sitting on the bench was a crime. Maybe Mitch wants to build For's confidence letting him make mistakes..but one mistake is ok..2 ..still ok.. when they are 100 in few minutes u go to the bench baby!


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

We didn't play as well in the second half as we did in the first, and early in the game we actually led by 10 points but then we quickly blew it. Oh well, Detroit is the best in the east and i was expecting a loss.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

streetballa-ATL said:


> We didn't play as well in the second half as we did in the first, and early in the game we actually led by 10 points but then we quickly blew it. Oh well, Detroit is the best in the east and i was expecting a loss.


IIRC the Pistons' 13-0 run was made when they started to play zone defence: Raptors didn't know how to beat it after the fisrt impact, and nobody called the timeout.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

whats wrong with TJ? I thought he played great


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Even though we lost, I believe the Raptors game a great effort, playing in a back to back, especially against two great teams, I proud of the Raptors, I honestly thought they were going to get blown out, especially playing in Detroit, but we were winning early, but we just couldn't close it up. Just watching this game, it proves that the Raptors are a way better team then they were last year, because if they played back to back against the Lakers and Pistons last season we would lose both games by a combine of 30 points. I am still mad they lost, but I loved the effort.


----------



## GC (Feb 11, 2007)

I havent seen much of the Raps this year but I caught this game. TO is for real this year and they'll be in it for afew seasons; glad to see another team making strides to compete. I really like BigItaly, he is the real deal. These guys matchup well with alot of the East teams outside of the Pistons. I can see the Raps giving the Heat trouble in the playoffs. This is only their first year as a playoff caliber team; give'em a year or two to round out the roster. And the youngsters get very familiar with one another in heated situations like a playoff series.


----------

